# Hey Bob



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know the answer.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I don't know the answer.


6/12/2012, 4:59 PM. Bob doesn't know the answer. What is this world coming to?:001_huh: :laughing:

Thanks for taking a look sir, if I find the answer over there I will pass it along.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

In BBQ's defense, just went thru this, heads about 6000 amps of old sw gear

fire marshal _still_ hasn't made a ruling.....

~CS~


----------

